# What is the difference between choosing cloud or device



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so not tech savy and am embarassed to ask this, but...when I go to the apps on the fire should I have the cloud or the device clicked?  What is the difference?   Does one use less battery than the other?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

"Device' means items stored locally on the Fire; "Cloud" means items available to download from Amazon cloud (apps you have purchased but not installed)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

In addition to what fuschiahedgehog said, you can only access items in your cloud when connected via wifi. Things stored on your fire are available any time.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

In the Cloud simply means that it's on a server somewhere that's not your computer.  It's on an Amazon server.  You can only access the material if you are connected to the internet.  So for example with music, if you have some music in the Cloud you can stream it on your Fire - but only as long as you have internet access.  If you've downloaded it to your Fire - you can play it anytime, without internet access.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!  That now makes sense to me.


----------

